# Robbery



## Big Don (Oct 28, 2010)

*A  gang of robbers broke into the Bar Association by mistake.The old legal  lions gave them a fight for their life and their money. The gang was  very happy to escape. "It ain't so bad," one crook noted,"We got $25  between us."The boss screamed: "I warned you to stay clear of  lawyers--we had $1000 when we broke in!"*


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2010)

:rofl:

Their Lawyer Fu was strong


----------

